
Making Magic with WebSockets and CSS3 - biscadosnove
https://medium.com/outsystems-engineering/making-magic-with-websockets-and-css3-ec22c1dcc8a8#.rtryb5w2h
======
alexforsyth
I am constantly complaining about CSS3 because it often seems to have a mind
of its own and won't do what I hope. I was really surprised to learn someone
considers it magic. I appreciate the thought that went into this article and
all the animations and code. I'll probably still complain about CSS3, though.

